
Show HN: Get notified when your Google Sheet changes - jamesrwhite
https://checksheet.app
======
jamesrwhite
Hi, developer behind Check Sheet here.

Check Sheet is a free add-on for Google Sheets that adds the ability to define
rules that will trigger an email notification when your spreadsheet changes.
For example if a certain cell exceeds a value or if all values in a column
match a string.

Google Sheets does have very basic notification functionality built in but it
can only trigger notifications on _any_ change, you can't narrow it down
further than that.

This is the MVP I've built in a couple of months, any feedback is much
appreciated.

